# Cannot get Kindle Fire Utility to work for the life of me.



## lsn

Okay.
I'm running Windows 7 x64

I've had adb drivers for my droid x, droid 2, and my droid charge all removed.

I've installed the drivers that came with the kfu.
I've checked the allow instillation of programs.
I've had the adb server online in kfu... but never a device status from the utility.

the adb service goes "offline" when I press "Disconnect" on the Kindle... sometimes.

That being said, I can't seem to bypass the instillation of the Kindle drivers from Windows update, so the Kindle always shows up under devices and printers. Even after the instillation of the driver files from kfu.

I'm using kfu 0.9.6.

xda is down right now and I'm pissed and going to bed.... that's why I'm posting it over here. Hopefully someone out there is having this kind of trouble... I can't seem to find anyone that doesn't give the utility absolute praise though.

Thank you for your help in advance.

-lsn


----------



## ammubarak

I am posting a portion of the simple guide developed by someone to troubleshooting the driver kf problem

What can I do if the drivers won't load?

Windows can be very temperamental when it comes to device drivers. Don't assume the worst right away, but try rebooting the computer, disconnecting/reconnecting the device, and restarting the device in both modes. Fastboot in particular sometimes won't get detected by Windows on the first try and may require a reboot of the Kindle Fire.

If the Kindle Fire comes up as a different device or you get a "Code 10" error, you'll have to explicitly tell Windows what driver you expect to see for the device. The steps below are for Windows 7, but they should be very similar for earlier versions of Windows as well. The following may have to performed twice, once for normal mode and again for fastboot mode. The steps below are listed for normal mode (and the fastboot equivalent in parentheses). Be sure to have tried installing the drivers using the batch file at least once or you will not be able to complete the process below.
Connect the Kindle Fire in normal mode (fastboot mode) to the computerIn the Device Manager, right click on the device and select "Uninstall"Check the "Delete the driver software for this device." box and press "OK"Disconnect the Kindle Fire, reconnect and reboot in normal mode (fastboot mode)The Device Manager should show "Other devices -> Kindle" ("Other devices -> kindle")Right click on "Kindle" ("kindle") and select "Update Driver Software..."Select "Browse my computer for driver software"Do not click the "Next" button, but select "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer"Select "Android Phone" and then press the "Next" buttonPress the "Have Disk..." buttonClick the "Browse..." button, point it to the "C:\kfu\drivers\kindle" directory and press "Open"Press the "OK" buttonUncheck the "Show compatible hardware" checkboxSelect "Android Composite ADB Interface" ("Android ADB Interface") and press the "Next" buttonSelect "Install this driver software anyway"Press the "Close" button
The device should now appear in the Device Manager.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsn

Thank you so much for that walk-though! after some restarting, installing, and restating, I finally got kfu to work and now I'm successfully rooted!

As an additional note, I did not select "Disconnect" on my Kindle after plugging it into the computer.


----------



## Nickel17

God I hope this works. I am having a similar issue.

So I did or tried to do exactly what the directions state and still no luck getting KFU to recognize the Kindle. I see it in device manager as a disk drive but am unable to root. I've tried on both an XP and 7 computer. What am I doing wrong? I'm sure that it's something super simple and I'm missing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydz

I don't know if this applies to your situation or not but I read a couple of threads that said you should not plug your kf into the computer until after you have installed the kf utility drivers. So after utterly failing to get it to work on my computer I borrowed my brothers and it finally worked. I don't actually know if that is why it worked but I thought I would share just in case .


----------

